# Aufgabe mit int-Zahlen Teilbarkeit



## Complex1 (25. Okt 2009)

Hallo ich brauche dringend einen Tipp fuer folgende aufgabe... 
1.Es werden vier ganze Zahlen eingelesen
2. Es darf nur eine der Zahlen durch 2 und nur eine der Zahlen durch 3 teilbar sein, dann soll true ausgegeben werden und sonst false.

3. Aufgabe soll nur mit if else und den relationszeichen geloest werden keine logischen vergleichsoperatoren.

B.s.p der Eingabe

4 9 7 15 -> true
6 5 5 7 -> true

4 4 5 7 -> false  // Ich komme nicht darauf wie ich das Überprüfen kann bzw testen kann ob zwei Zahlen durch 2 oder 3 teilbar sind. Entschuldigung fuer die Lange Erklärung. Bitte um Rat.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Okt 2009)

Mit [c]if ((a % b) == 0)[/c] kann man prüfen, ob eine Zahl a ohne Rest durch eine Zahl b teilbar ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (25. Okt 2009)

Hallo ich brauche dringend einen Tipp fuer folgende aufgabe... 
1.Es werden vier ganze Zahlen eingelesen
2. Es darf nur eine der Zahlen durch 2 und nur eine der Zahlen durch 3 teilbar sein, dann soll true ausgegeben werden und sonst false.

3. Aufgabe soll nur mit if else und den relationszeichen geloest werden keine logischen vergleichsoperatoren.

B.s.p der Eingabe

4 9 7 15 -> true
6 5 5 7 -> true

4 4 5 7 -> false  // Ich komme nicht darauf wie ich das Überprüfen kann bzw testen kann ob zwei Zahlen durch 2 oder 3 teilbar sind. Entschuldigung fuer die Lange Erklärung. Bitte um Rat.

Diesen Code habe Ich


```
currentPost.edit();


if (a % 2 ==0)
            i=i+1;
        if(a % 3 ==0)
            i=i+1;



        if (b % 2 ==0)
            h=h+1;
        if (b % 3 ==0)
            h=h+1;



        if (c % 2 ==0)
            g=g+1;
        if (c % 3 ==0)
            g=g+1;


        if (d % 2 ==0)
            j=j+1;
        if (d % 3 ==0)
            j=j+1;


if((i+h+g+j)==2)
            System.out.println(true);
        else
            System.out.println(false);
```


----------



## Landei (25. Okt 2009)

Ungetestet:


```
public static boolean noDivisor(int x, int y, int z, int divisor) {
   if(x % divisor == 0) return false;
   if(y % divisor == 0) return false;
   if(z % divisor == 0) return false;
   return true;
}

public static boolean oneDivisor(int a, int b, int c, int d, int divisor) {
    if (a % divisor == 0) return noDivisor(b,c,d,divisor);
    if (b % divisor == 0) return noDivisor(a,c,d,divisor);
    if (c % divisor == 0) return noDivisor(a,b,d,divisor);
    if (d % divisor == 0) return noDivisor(a,b,c,divisor);
    return false;
}

public static boolean test(int a, int b, int c, int d) {
   if(oneDivisor(a,b,c,d,2)) return oneDivisor(a,b,c,d,3);
   return false;
}

public static void main(String... args) {
   System.out.println(test(1,2,3,5));
}
```


----------

